# Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix



## MAC_Whore (Jul 11, 2007)

I am so excited to go see this!  Yes, I am 36, but my inner 14 year old wants to go.  Anyone braving the theatre on opening night?  Reviews from those who did?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2007)

I went and watched it.
If you're a purist, you'll have huge issues.
If you're a fan of the movie series, it's magnificent. Seriously the best of the series thus far.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 12, 2007)

Saw it at the midnight show.  I've been reading the books since sometime in college (I had to read POA for a children's folklore class).  The third book is my favorite, and the third movie WAS my favorite.  This one was awesome.  They left out enough of the extraneous material to move the story along (from what I can remember...I'm in the middle of re-reading this book again) adequately.  

Solid A...I just wish someone would work with Emma Watson on her eyebrows when she acts.  It's like they move independently of her face.  Freaks me out how much she "talks" with them.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 12, 2007)

i totally agree about emma's eyebrows. 

i thought the movie left so much out from the books! i was extremely dissapointed. 

the thing that infuriated me was how umbridge used the quill on all of the students....that never happened...

i thought the acting was a lot better than the past four. it was a good movie, but not a good movie that followed the book. if there was no book, thte movie would have been fantastic. ...

luna and umbridge were perfect. 
just perfect.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't wait to see the movie, but what I really can't wait for is the final book.  I am so scared I am not going to finish it before some little twat goes and spoils it for me.  I am going at midnight to pick it up like I did with the last one and then spend all my free time reading.  Yeah,  nerd alert.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jul 13, 2007)

As much as I want to love it, I can't. There was so much left out, and more than any other movie there was so much that was changed. Part of why I like the previous movies was because they were so true to the book, but this one went and decided to be different. It was pretty to look at, but left much to be desired. Atleast I can look forward to the book next week.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2007)

none of the movies have been true to the  book, with the possible exception of the first one. The books are so long, much HAS to be left out. 
You really have to take them as two seperate products, and remember that the movies are adaptations.

On a different note:
"Get away from my godson" *right cross* left me quivering for Gary Oldman. MMMM.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't wait to see it this weekend!(that and transformers) I have been reading the books since the first one came out several years ago. I also have "The Deathly Hallows" Reserved at barnes and noble!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm practically frothing at the mouth for DH to arrive. I can't wait. We're buying two hardcopies and an audiobook


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 13, 2007)

I saw it last night. We had to buy tickets at 8 in the morning. It was sold out by 9am, both 7pm show and 945pm show. I loved it, but I felt that they left out some important plots from the book. It didn't feel like a 2 hour and 18 minute movie. I know I'm gonna have to see it again.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm going to watch it again tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did y'all know that the last three books have sold more on their opening day than record setting blockbuster movies?


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 13, 2007)

i'm right with u jen.. dh and i are going to see it this weekend! can't wait!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 13, 2007)

I saw it wed. night and I had the same sold out tickets problem.  My DH and I ended up waiting an hour for the next showing (at least we were first in line).  I really liked it, the visuals were great, but I agree that too much was left out.  There were some parts in the book that I can't believe were not in the movie.  Overall very good but NOT my favorite.


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 13, 2007)

I saw it the other day and it was great.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 13, 2007)

Ugh!  Work has been killing me.  I haven't had a chance to go see it yet.  I rarely have to work on weekends, but of course this is the weekend that I have a ton to do!  I think I will try to kick my butt out of the office early on sat, swing by and pick up DH and go watch some Potter!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 14, 2007)

Today is the day, at 3:30 !! I got my tickets


----------



## Tash (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm off to go see it right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Super excited.

They're turning the downtown of my city into Harry Potter land for when the book comes out


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 16, 2007)

I thought the movie was good. the Theater was PACKED though. and there was a screaming baby that the parents let just scream and scream the whole time. so it sort of ruined my experience.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 16, 2007)

i saw the movie earlier today. i think i fall in the purist category. i was so disappointed that so much of the book was either cut or merged into more than one scene. i thought the special effects and the set itself was amazing but there was so much missing.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 16, 2007)

The first 3 movies IMO were amazing. The director captured all the fantasy and Magic of hogwarts and the whole story REALLY REALLY well. 
Then they got a new director and the movies went really dark and morbid. (they also got MUCH shorter)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, DH and I got a chance to go.  Sunday matinees are the way to go.  It was not crowded at all.  I really liked it.  I think we will go back again this week.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 18, 2007)

My hubby is in Nashville, TN this week.  He saw it at an IMAX theater in 3-D.  Said it was phenomenal (and we saw it at midnight opening day)...Looks like I'll be heading up to Indianapolis to see it this weekend!


----------



## adored (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_My hubby is in Nashville, TN this week.  He saw it at an IMAX theater in 3-D.  Said it was phenomenal (and we saw it at midnight opening day)...Looks like I'll be heading up to Indianapolis to see it this weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm in Nashville as well & I have to agree that the IMAX 3-D was AMAZING! I do wish they would not have cut as much out though.


----------



## jenii (Jul 19, 2007)

The movie felt rushed, and the effort felt unenthusiastic to me. Like they were just banging out the scenes and getting it over with. I didn't feel the same kind of (pardon the lame phrasing here) "magic" that the other films had.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 19, 2007)

I am always surprised at how much the kids change through the years as each new movie comes out.  I didn't even recognize Dudley.  And for crap's sake, Fred and George are going to be like 40 by the time the series is over!  Ok, not 40, but they are looking more than a bit too old for Hogwarts.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 19, 2007)

i didnt recognize Neville!!! he is so tall and slim now. not the chubby kid I was used to seeing!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 19, 2007)

I've seen it and it was just like what I expected.  I don't follow the books, so I was impressed with the movie.   I love all HP movies.


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm a purist, and I didn't like the changes. Some where made just for the sake of change, and not because of neccessity. For example, why is Cho the tattler? It was her friend, not her. How would making it true to the book, in that instance, made the book longer? The only thing I can figure is that was a quick way to break her and Harry up without adding more scenes to explain a breakup. 

Does anyone else think Hermoine is the worst actress in the world?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2007)

Because in order to keep Marietta as the snitch, the movie would have had to introduce her as a character, and audiences NOT familiar w/the book would have been left scratching their heads.


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

I understand, but it would have literally taken two seconds during one of the scenes where they are practicing for Harry to say "Great job, Marietta!" and then we would know how she is. 

What I don't understand is why this was the shortest movie yet the longest book. I would have loved it to be longer... lots of good stuff was cut. 

I read an article that said that they wanted to cut Kreacher, and JKR insisted they include him, saying they would regret it because he comes into play majorly in this next book.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 23, 2007)

If you have the opportunity to see this in IMAX 3-D, I couldn't suggest it more highly.  I mentioned that I had seen this on openining night, but had I seen this opening night in 3-D, I'm pretty sure my head would've exploded from the awesomeness LOL!  I had a headache from it initially, but it's absoulutely amazing!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 23, 2007)

the whole entire Movie is in 3d??? OR does it have like 2 .. 12 second clips of 3d like most movies?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_the whole entire Movie is in 3d??? OR does it have like 2 .. 12 second clips of 3d like most movies?_

 
Psh I wish the whole thing was in 3-d, but about 20-30 minutes of it is in 3-d.  If you've seen the non 3-d version, it begins when the kids ride the thestrals (spell?) to the Ministry of Magic and ends at the end of the big fight scene about 5 minutes before the end of the movie.

I haven't seen a 3-d flick in about 20 years (I'm 29, mind you), and this BLEW away any 3-d crap I saw as a kid.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 23, 2007)

hmm i can go and see it in IMAX 3D but not sure it'll cost about $10 do so is it really worth it?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_hmm i can go and see it in IMAX 3D but not sure it'll cost about $10 do so is it really worth it?_

 
It's $12.50 where I live, but I'd see it again w/o question.  Plus, because you're paying the extra $4 (at least where I live, it's $8.50 for a regular movie) not to watch ANY commercials or trailers.  That alone is worth seeing ANY movie in IMAX, imho.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 23, 2007)

argh $12.50 i hate living in the UK lol it'll cost me about $20 to see it here


----------



## baby_love (Jul 23, 2007)

I really didn't enjoy it...the third one was the absolute worst in my opinion but the second is one of my favorite movies of all time.  

I haven't even read the book.  I just thought it was boring.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 23, 2007)

wow its 15 american Dollars to see it where I am (in an Imax theatre), (in southern california) then again a REGULAR movie here is 10 bucks .


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jul 26, 2007)

i didn't really enjoy the movie because there wasn't enough action going on and all they did was talk throughout most of the movie 2 of my friends fell asleep lol but the movie was a real disappointment to me


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 26, 2007)

saw it today and i liked it


----------

